# Mueller StreamTECH



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Copper adhesive joining system.

Anyone used it?

What is your opinion of it?

www.streamtechsystem.com



I don't care for it myself. But I'm old school.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

I see future lawsuit for failed joints and water damage


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Matt said:


> Copper adhesive joining system.
> 
> Anyone used it?
> 
> ...


AirGap another item for the freeze test ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it would hold better than the sharkbite on the freeze test...I'll have to talk my boss into trying the fittings out...:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I've seen it, I just don't understand......

Why not just solder it? 

The glue will go bad, and be all hard in the nozzle.................


----------

